# Trailer Tire Size...can I go down?



## GreatWhite (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Gang,

My trailer has 13" rims....would love to drop to 8 or 12" rims....would this affect anything of major issue?

I mostly would like to lower the height of the boat a couple inches...every inch counts when you have shallow ramps...

Thoughts?

THX!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 22, 2010)

How heavy is the boat? 13" wheels often have a per wheel capacity of near 1400 pounds, with 12" often being 1000, and 8" ones being 500. Personally, if near the rating, I'd opt for one size up. 

I really don't like anything under 12, however. Those little 8 inch wheels sure spin fast (and when towing something small enough to fit on 8 inch wheels, I'm not slowing down any over regular driving), and can really heat up a set of bearings on a longer trip. If you are speaking of shorter trips, and are within capacity, 8 inch ones would be fine. If not, the 12 inch ones might be a better choice, unless your boat is pushing 1500 pounds or so, in which case I'd keep the 13s. 

I've had 12 inch wheels on everything from a 12 ft. semi vee, with a wet weight (includes batts, fuel etc) of around 650 pounds, up to a 1542 that was probably 1300 or so, on the trailer. 
I have 13's on a boat that pushes about 1700 pounds, and much bigger than that, I like 15s better. I've never kept 8 inch wheels on a trailer I planned to keep.


----------



## shrike (Oct 26, 2010)

wouldn't it be better to lengthen the trailer tongue to get your trailer into deeper water?
The smaller the wheel the faster they turn.


----------



## GreatWhite (Oct 26, 2010)

Great replies...keep em coming...

I need new tires for sure, and for just a few more bucks, get new wheels too.....so figger on scrapping the 13" wheels and go w/12" wheels....not much smaller....

Thought of lengthening the tounge, but then not sure my garage door would close.....it is a smaller garage....

Trailer does not see freeway driving almost ever....if it does it is less than 30mi and about 65mph max....


----------



## shrike (Oct 27, 2010)

Fulton makes a folding tongue kit.
So whatever length you add could be folded back.

Much better than smaller tires.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just to clarify a few things.
Wheels are what you mount tires too. The rim is where the wheel seals to the tire to hold air pressure. Mixing the terminology is like saying baseball has 9 periods, or football has 4 innings, or hockey has 3 halfs. 
You can run whatever size wheel you want, provided you adjust the tire to miantain the same outside diameter. Low profile tires on huge wheels is a trend. Although not a very smart one. The sidewall of the tire carries the load and absorbs road shock. Anytime you reduce the sidewall, you reduce the ability of the tire to absorb road shock, potholes, uneven expansion joints, etc. That shock gets transferred to everything else, thus greatly reducing longevity of parts.

Insert joke about there are less Obama bumper stickers around because the cash for clunkers program took most of them off the road. 

Yes, reduceing the tire size from a 13" diameter to 12" or 8" diameter will casue the tire to make more revolutions per mile, and thus increase tire/bearing temps above the bigger diameter tire. However, bearing failure is the result of the grease failing, and the grease failed because of the temps. Bearings are made of steel, your tires will burn up long before the bearing will melt. Use the proper grease and make sure the bearings are properly greased and you eliminate that as a problem.

Yes every tire has a load rating, ensure your smaller tires are rated to carry the load. 
Don't exceed the speed limit of the tire.

Do those things and you wont have any problems going to a smaller diameter tire.


Where do you live? I have 3 realtively brand new 8" diameter tires, 4 bolt pattern, that I would gladely trade to you for 2-3 13" diameter tires. I want larger diameter tires, was thinking 12", but 13" will work just fine.


----------



## shrike (Oct 31, 2010)

All else being equal, smaller tires wear out faster than larger tires.


----------



## welder (Oct 31, 2010)

Hanr3 , what are you telling the OP ????
"Where do you live? I have 3 realtively brand new 8" diameter tires, 4 bolt pattern, that I would gladely trade to you for 2-3 13" diameter tires. I want larger diameter tires, was thinking 12", but 13" will work just fine."

Do you have 8" Wheels or 8" tires and do the tires have a 4 bolt pattern or the wheels ? LOL

Just messin with ya Han.

Now , is the AXLE on top of the Leaf Springs now or under them ? How long are your Leaf Spring Hangers ? Can you make or have made a Telescoping tongue? Can you lower the bunks any more?


----------

